
Jenkins: Shifting Gears - moritzplassnig
https://jenkins.io/blog/2018/08/31/shifting-gears/
======
kohsuke
I'm Kohsuke, the creator of Jenkins and the author of this post. Happy to
answer any questions people might have.

